# price of c- section?



## newflove (Feb 6, 2010)

I was just curious to what the average price your vet charges for a c- section


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

I think about £1000


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

our was £700 and the spade her whilst in there x


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

think it depends on size of dog and amount of anesthetic (sp) i paid £300 recently for a small dog also depends on town or farm practise


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

i paid £471 in Aug. I think it depends on how many pups too. Lucy had 5 pups at home then needed help as 1 pup was stuck and had sadly died, she had 2 more born by c section

This was on a sat morning but our vet is open till 6 saturdays so luckily wasnt charged as out of hours


----------

